# Welche NB-Lüfter für die H70 in einem 600t?



## Emericaner (14. Mai 2011)

*Welche NB-Lüfter für die H70 in einem 600t?*

Hallo liebes Corsair Team und liebe PCGHX-User,

gestern ist nun endlich mein weißes Corsair 600t angekommen. sehr geiles teil D

nun möchte ich auch die H70 einbaun, doch die Standart-Küfter sind leider etwas zu laut.
ich möcht daher NB-Lüfter oder die Enermax Cluster.

1 oder 2 Stück, blasend oder ziehend.

nun, welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


System wäre eins auf Sockel 775 Basis


----------



## HAWX (14. Mai 2011)

Guck mal im Wakue-Forum die Frage wird alle 4-5 Tage gestellt zumindest kommt es mir so vor...


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche NB-Lüfter für die H70 in einem 600t?*

Die Multiframe kann ich dir nur empfehlen oder die Black Ilent Pro


----------



## Emericaner (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche NB-Lüfter für die H70 in einem 600t?*

@HAWX, das sit mir schon klar. ich les mich ja auch durch zig beiträge und sammelthreads, doch das letzte euzerl überzeugung bleibt immer aus.

die M12-S1 oder S2

oder die M12-P ??

konkret, für die h70 sind da blacksilentpro besser oder die multiframe m12-s1 zb.?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche NB-Lüfter für die H70 in einem 600t?*

Also ich hab hier die PL 2 und M12 S2 und die S2 sind wesentlich besser


----------



## Emericaner (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche NB-Lüfter für die H70 in einem 600t?*

ich schau mal in dein tagebuch, wie du es gelöst hast ; )


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche NB-Lüfter für die H70 in einem 600t?*

Korrekt, Du kannst die BS oder auch MF Serie nutzen, ich habe erstere verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden.
Wichtig das die rpm passen - 800 bis 1400 rpm sollten die Lüfter als Arbeitsbereich unterstützen dann ist alles top.


----------

